# Whats your favorite slug?



## Fyshslayer (Oct 23, 2008)

What your favorite slug? Mine is the Remington Buckhammer


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Fyshslayer said:


> What your favorite slug? Mine is the Remington Buckhammer


Shoots great in my gun, but I've only used a rifle to take deer.


----------



## bigjonbuck (Sep 19, 2006)

How a bout whats your favorite slug, and what kind of gun do you shoot it out of? Today I just purchased a Mosseberg 500 with a rifled barrel and scope. I also purchased Hornady sst's , but I have not shot them yet.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

It's not a question of what YOUR favorite slug is, it all depends on what the GUN'S favorite slug is. Whatever slug shoots the most accurate at whatever hunting range is the favorite. ALL slugs will kill a deer but only out of a gun which delivers them on target.


----------



## Fyshslayer (Oct 23, 2008)

I should have phrased the better. The buckhammers shoot amazing out of my gun. I have a remington 870 with mossberg fully rifled ported cantilever barrel I bought from bass pro shops on that bad boy.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Shotgun - Remington 870, 26" smooth bore bbl, I/C choke, TruGlo Gobble Dot fiber optic sights with windage and elevation adjustments.

Slug - Rottweil Blitz, 1oz lead. 2 3/4"

Fired from a standing position. Fore end rested. 50 yards.










Yep, I'm stickin' with the Blitz.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

My Remington 870 Special Purpose likes to be fed the Brenneke Rotts .The Remington slugs shot like poop out of itYou would think thier gun would shoot thier slugs (WRONG.)Them Breneneke's pattern for me just like that other posters target. 1.5-2" groups.Every once in awhile I can get one to punch a hole twice.Your best bet is to see what shoots the best out of you gun like the other poster said.They all shoot different,what shoots great out of one gun might not be the best choice for another.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I just ordered a rifled slug barrel for my TC Encore, and bought some 3" Federal Vital Shock sabots with Barns Expander Tipped slugs.
Also ordered a Mueller Scope along with the barrel, and ordered the stock with the thumb hole in Walnut. Should be here Monday or Tuesday of next week, I am like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## Sargeyork (Dec 9, 2004)

Lightfield EXP's or Hybred Elite's Mossberg 500 rifled/ported cantilever scope mount barrel.


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

remington core-lokt my 870 loves them and they knock the snot outta deer


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Paul Thompson said:


> I just ordered a rifled slug barrel for my TC Encore, and bought some 3" Federal Vital Shock sabots with Barns Expander Tipped slugs.
> Also ordered a Mueller Scope along with the barrel, and ordered the stock with the thumb hole in Walnut. Should be here Monday or Tuesday of next week, I am like a kid at Christmas.


You may or may not like the Federal slugs out of the Encore. Only the gun knows for sure. If it was me with a new gun I would get a box of every sabot slug that I could find and let the gun tell me which one is the best. Also, why 3 inch slugs? All they will do that the standards won't is make your shoulder sorer much sooner.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Hornady SST'S out of my Ultra-Slugger...It does not like the Lightfields....


----------



## bps10ga (Nov 22, 2005)

Lightfield hybreds for the 695, it loves the partition gold too. I switched to lightfields after wrecking the first two scopes with the golds.:help:


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

870 mag...2 3/4 or 3in winchester supremes are the best of of this rifled 24in bbl


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Mossberg model 695 bolt action 12 gauge slug gun, Lightfield Hybred EXPs.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

skipper34 said:


> You may or may not like the Federal slugs out of the Encore. Only the gun knows for sure. If it was me with a new gun I would get a box of every sabot slug that I could find and let the gun tell me which one is the best. Also, why 3 inch slugs? All they will do that the standards won't is make your shoulder sorer much sooner.


I have heard that cliché so many times, I wonder if anyone has ever documented that theory to prove that guns like different brands of slugs. What if your gun gets tired of one brand, and wants to try another? There is more to shooting a gun then trying different brands of ammo. The shooter has to practice, and if he is not his best one day, it's the ammos fault, so he tries another brand? Some guys can't find the center no matter what brand they buy.
The 3" is because of it being a 20 gage, and a little more velocity for the little slug. You may be right, I'll post a target, one way or the other touting the praises of the brand, or warning all not to buy any of it if "I" cant hit the bull.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Paul Thompson said:


> I have heard that cliché so many times, I wonder if anyone has ever documented that theory to prove that guns like different brands of slugs. What if your gun gets tired of one brand, and wants to try another? There is more to shooting a gun then trying different brands of ammo. The shooter has to practice, and if he is not his best one day, it's the ammos fault, so he tries another brand? Some guys can't find the center no matter what brand they buy.
> The 3" is because of it being a 20 gage, and a little more velocity for the little slug. You may be right, I'll post a target, one way or the other touting the praises of the brand, or warning all not to buy any of it if "I" cant hit the bull.


Well, first of all it was not mentioned in your post that it was indeed a 20 ga. Second, I will be the first to admit that the so-called "cliche' of trying different brands of ammo is not only recommended, but in many cases, required to find out which brand is the most ACCURATE. I couldn't care less about the hype involved with this slug or that slug as far as so called "knock-down power" and all the rest of that nonsense. A prudent hunter with a new firearm strives for accuracy first and foremost and then when that is achieved, tests the load in the field on wild living game. Any experienced hunter will agree that a properly placed modern-day sabot round in deer-sized game will dispatch the game without much problem. It doesn't make alot of sense to acquire a top-notch firearm and then neglect the full capability of that firearm with ammo that isn't also top-notch. The only way to find that out is to shoot several brands and let the gun tell which it likes best, which again translates to ACCURACY. Anyway, good luck with your new gun and I certainly hope you find exactly which load it likes without too much trouble.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I must be one of the lucky ones for sure. Shooting my Rem 870 Express with its fully rifled iron-sighted barrel using Rems standard 2 3/4 slugs from a rested position can hold a solid 3" pattern at 100 yards.  Don't need to be better than that. 
Takes down the deer like Thor's hammer ! 

Whale


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've tried them all and lightfields are economical, very accurate and the deer are DRT with shoulder punches. They are not exotic, but the work well. I've found in two slug guns, slower MV=accuracy.


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

Bennelli, Nova, Slug edition - best to date is the old Hastings, 3" high velocity, yellow box. 3x9x50 Nikon - tried many over the past four years these are my best to date.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I understand the principal behind testing multiple slugs to see which one shoots the best. But if you've got a brand new scope or gun, how do you determine which slug your gun likes? If the gun isn't sighted in, it only makes sense the gun won't shoot accurately, unless you get lucky. So do you take one shot from each box, and see which is the closest to the bulleye? Or do you shoot for tightness of the groups and consistency, then work on accuracy later?


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

One shoots for groups, not zero. Same when I work loads for my rifles, I'm not concerned with punching the bullseye, just shooting for group measurement. After I discover the right load/shell, then the windage and elevation are corrected.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

wadevb1 said:


> One shoots for groups, not zero. Same when I work loads for my rifles, I'm not concerned with punching the bullseye, just shooting for group measurement. After I discover the right load/shell, then the windage and elevation are corrected.


THats what I suspected, thanks. How many shots do you typically take to determine a grouping? 3 to 5?


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> THats what I suspected, thanks. How many shots do you typically take to determine a grouping? 3 to 5?


The first thing you want when shooting for groups is a rock solid rest, meaning some kind of quality gun vise, and short range shots, at about 25 yards. This is so that your shots will at least hit the target. Usually with a gunvise set-up, 3 shots is all that is needed to get center of group. A fourth shot is used to insure that nothing has moved. Once the group is achieved, I adjust sights to impact about an inch or inch and a half high at the 25 yard range. I then move to the 100 yard range and start firing 3-shot groups with the various brands to see which holds the tightest group. That brand which groups the best at the 100 yard range gets my vote for ammo which I will use for the year. I then tune the sights to impact about an inch high at 100 yards. This will cover any shot out to that range. Some are not as picky as I am, but I always opt for accuracy above all else. As far as I am concerned, there is not a slug round out there that kills deader than the next one if that slug is put in the boiler room of a broadside deer at MY comfortable range, which never exceeds 100 yards in the areas I hunt.


----------



## ruger44man (Sep 13, 2004)

2 3/4" Winchester partition golds. These shoot the best out of my bps with a rifled choke tube. Before these I shot the old style copper solids with the break away petals. Both types of ammo shoot 2-3" groups at 100 yards. 
Tom


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

2 3/4" Winchester partition golds......I have had great luck with these also....1187 cantilever, 2x7 leopold, le forge stock......took a nice 8 point at 126 yards last year.......Mack


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I also shoot the partition golds out of my 1100 12 ga. with cantilever barrel. They group very well at 100. My 20 ga. 1100 likes the Rem. Core-Lokt Bonded. Neither of my guns shot the Copper Solids very good at all. The 20 has the Hastings cantilever barrel. Hasting does not recommend the copper solids for some reason. Never knew why, but their website makes this pretty clear without explanation.


----------



## tigerGSP (Apr 27, 2007)

Buck hammer and Lightfields 
are the best for my 870 with a R/Barrel from Remington
100yrd all touching each other..


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

+1 on the 2 3/4 partition golds, been grouping less than an inch at 50 yds and under 2 inches at 100yds in my remington 870 with the mossberg cantilever barrel. I was not going to shoot these anymore cause of the price I had paid in years past. I was able to buy these at Gander mountain for 12.99 a box compared to the 18-19 a box from last year. I have seen good results with the buckhammers out of my buddies 870 but for the price I know the partitions are on the money for my set-up.


----------



## ken208 (Dec 8, 2005)

i agree w sargeyork.

i have a mossberg model 500 deer/feild combo w cantilever barrels. i think its more important what slug ur gun likes rather than what slug u like. 

my gun likes lightfeild hybrid exp maximum expansion nose sabot slugs. theyre on sale for 11.99 at dicks right now. ANY well placed slug will kill a deer. the lightfeild is a 1 and 1/4 oz (546 grain) slug. if u hit a deer in the vitals at under 100 yards, he'll likely die in his tracks. just worry about getting in sync w ur gun and shooting well. pretty much all sabots are excellentout of a rifled barrel, dont get caught up in the brands. happy gunning!


----------



## turkey bob (Apr 30, 2005)

loves the 2 3/4 buckhammers took out the top of a does heart at 185 yards early doe season. 1/4 away shoot total pass through i love them things


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

Still shooting the original sabot slugs BRI pre winchester, bought a couple cases in the 80's still have about 50 left. Shoot them out of a rem 1100 hastings barrel.


----------



## n.selvig (May 20, 2008)

i have a H&R ultra slug gun i shoot hornady sst the gun shoots them awesome but the price is a little high


----------

